# Ongelmia päivityksen jälkeen *ratkaistu*

## Mat1as

Päätin päivittää koneeni 2006.1 versiosta 2007.0 versioon. Sehän tapahtui komentamalla ensin emerge -eav system ja sen jälkeen emerge -eav world

Tämän jälkeen valitsin eselect profilella 2007.0:n. Sitten vain etc-update ja revdep-rebuild ja source /etc/profile yms. Revdep-rebuild ei näyttänyt mitään virheitä. Mutta tästä ongelmat alkavat kun kirjaudun uudelleen sisään:

----

3d-kiihdytys toimii, mutta kun komennan vaikka jonkun opengl -pelin esim. ppracer tulee komento:

```

*** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL (Success)

```

Yritin asentaa ajurit uudelleen ja sen jälkeen komento eselect opengl set nvidia, mutta peli ei toimi, 3d-kiihdytys kyllä toimii.

----

----

Wine-0.9.41 ei enää toimi, valittelee kirjastoista yms.  Pelit toimivat siis ennen päivitystä. Ja wine on yritetty asentaa uudelleen.

Esim. mafia valittaa erroria tavan käyttäjänä ja roottina:

```

err:module:import_dll Library wined3d.dll (which is needed by L"c:\\windows\\system32\\d3d8.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library d3d8.dll (which is needed by L"H:\\packages\\Mafia\\[PC] Mafia  [ENG]-[RIP] [dopeman]\\Mafia\\LS3DF.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library LS3DF.dll (which is needed by L"H:\\packages\\Mafia\\[PC] Mafia  [ENG]-[RIP] [dopeman]\\Mafia\\Game.exe") not found

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"H:\\packages\\Mafia\\[PC] Mafia  [ENG]-[RIP] [dopeman]\\Mafia\\Game.exe" failed, status c0000135

```

ja gta san andreas taas:

```

err:ddraw:DDRAW_Create Couldn't load WineD3D - OpenGL libs not present?

```

----

----

Fluxboxissa tekstit ovat pienentyneet päivityksen jälkeen paljon pienemmiksi kuin ennen. Eivät ne sinänsä haittaa, mutta tykkäsin vähän isommista teksteistä. Tarkoitan nyt ikkunan paneeleiden ja conkyn tekstejä. Muut teksit ovat normaaleja. Xorg josta muokkasin tekstit isommiksi, ei ole muokattu päivityksen jälkeen ja se on täysin sama.

----

Kokeilin myös fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2 komentoa. Olen lukenut tätä foorumia viikon enkä ole löytänyt ongelmaan ratkaisua. Ehkä jotkut muutkin asiat ei toimi, en ole vain löytänyt niitä vielä. Esim. en tiedä vetääkö zyxelin boxi viimeisiään vai miksi koneen netti toimii nykyään vain vähän aikaa ja sitten netti vain lakkaa toimimasta kunnes käynnistän koneen uudelleen. Johtuuko ongelmat kirjastoista, unohdinko jonkun komennon tms.? Neuvot olisivat todella tarpeen:

Tässä emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.

20-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Jul 2007 06:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -02 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /u

sr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild 

/etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -02 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fi_FI.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di

stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus 

dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm 

gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg jpg kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikm

od mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre

 pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl s

ession spell spl sse ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unico

de vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp a

tiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 f

m801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-mod

em ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extpl

ug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rat

e route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="

linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncu

rses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PO

RTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLA

Y

```

Last edited by Mat1as on Sat Aug 04, 2007 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Obi-Lan

Päivittyköhä tossa X.org modulaariseen versioon?

Pystytkö kattoo jos xorgin logissa on virheviestejä?

----------

## Mat1as

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Päivittyköhä tossa X.org modulaariseen versioon?
> 
> Pystytkö kattoo jos xorgin logissa on virheviestejä?

 

Xorg on 7.2 versio, mikäli sitä tarkoitat?

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux matias 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 #7 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 14 14:35:42 EEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 01 August 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

```

Haa, näköjään /usr/share/fonts/TTF oli poistettu mikä oli osana tuota xorggia. Sen takia fontit kai olivat vähän pienemmät.

Mutta sitten nuo muut ongelmat, mitenhän ne saisi ratkaistua.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Joo, mikä se versio oli mistä päivitit? Mitä glxinfo kertoo?

----------

## Mat1as

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Joo, mikä se versio oli mistä päivitit? Mitä glxinfo kertoo?

 

Päivitin 2006.1:stä 2007.0:aan. 

glxinfo | grep direct

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

Löysin tämän linkin ja kokeilen toimiiko se:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572360-highlight-wined3d+dll.html

----------

## Mat1as

Kiitos avusta, kone taas toimii kun lisäsin /etc/make.conffiin opengl:n ja komensin emerge --newuse world.

----------

## Paapaa

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> Päätin päivittää koneeni 2006.1 versiosta 2007.0 versioon. Sehän tapahtui komentamalla ensin emerge -eav system ja sen jälkeen emerge -eav world
> 
> Tämän jälkeen valitsin eselect profilella 2007.0:n. Sitten vain etc-update ja revdep-rebuild ja source /etc/profile yms. 

 

Mitä ohjeita seurasit? Et ainakaan näitä:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

Eli siis miksi nuo kaksi ensimmäistä jättiemergeä? Ei niistä haittaa ole, mutta tuskin hyötyäkään.

PS. Sitä en tiedä, miksi dokissa ei käsketä antamaan "emerge --newuse" profiilin vaihdon jälkeen.

----------

## Mat1as

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

>  *Mat1as wrote:*   Päätin päivittää koneeni 2006.1 versiosta 2007.0 versioon. Sehän tapahtui komentamalla ensin emerge -eav system ja sen jälkeen emerge -eav world
> 
> Tämän jälkeen valitsin eselect profilella 2007.0:n. Sitten vain etc-update ja revdep-rebuild ja source /etc/profile yms.  
> 
> Mitä ohjeita seurasit? Et ainakaan näitä:
> ...

 

Juuh, tätä ohjetta käytin ja näköjään en ihan kokonaan sitäkään, mutta eihän tuosta päivittämisestä haittaa ole. Aikaa se vaan vei..

http://linux.fi/index.php/Gentoon_p%C3%A4ivitt%C3%A4minen

emerge --newusea käytin koska muuttelin make.conffin asetuksia.

----------

## Paapaa

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> Juuh, tätä ohjetta käytin ja näköjään en ihan kokonaan sitäkään, mutta eihän tuosta päivittämisestä haittaa ole. 

 

Kannattaa ottaa tavaksi käyttää aina ensisijaisesti virallisia ohjeita. Wikit sun muut saattavat sisältää vanhaa/virheellistä tietoa ja saat vain systeemisi solmuun. Joskus profiilin päivittämiseen sisältyy erityisiä toimenpiteitä, jotka selviävät vain lukemalla päivitettyä ohjetta.

Mutta hyvä, että nyt pelittää   :Very Happy: 

----------

